

Twilio has an incredible API - dickeytk
http://callinwith.us/
I made an entire conference call application in like 2 hours.<p>Not for no reason though, I was unable to find a simple conference calling service. Typing 'simple conference calling' into google comes up with crap like this: http://www.freeconferencecall.com/<p>Anything good out there? I can't be the first guy to make one.
======
dickeytk
I made an entire conference call application in like 2 hours.

Not for no reason though, I was unable to find a simple conference calling
service. Typing 'simple conference calling' into google comes up with crap
like this: <http://www.freeconferencecall.com/>

Anything good out there? I can't be the first guy to make one.

~~~
johns
Here's a take on it that uses Twilio Client to allow people to join from the
browser as well as the phone
<http://www.twilio.com/gallery/projects/talkasaur-us> I'll see if I can get
Aaron in here to give out a few beta codes

~~~
aaronlerch
Thanks John- I'll give out talkasaur.us codes to anybody who wants one. :) I
made it for a twilio contest, and just didn't feel like personally funding the
entire Internet's conference calls just yet. :) email me at aaronlerch at
gmail for a code.

(btw it's currently browser only, but when it goes publicly available it'll be
both)

~~~
aaronlerch
Meh, screw it.

<http://talkasaur.us/> access code: "rexy"

Have at it. :)

------
aymeric
I wish Twilio was available in the rest of the world though...

~~~
Murkin
Appears like they do have Voice (and closed SMS beta).

What I don't understand is why it costs 2x-4x more than a regular phone
contract gives you.

One day America's companies will discover that outside its borders there are,
literally, billions of people.. imagine that.

~~~
mcherm
To support just ONE country requires one set of lawyers. Supporting the second
country DOUBLES the number of lawyers required, while adding only a fraction
the number of customers. Once you scale it up "most of the world" the
economies of scale kick in and the lawyers aren't so expensive anymore.

Of course, "lawyers" here is shorthand for several things. Complying with
local law, handling local language, dealing with local customs, etc. "Lawyers"
is a convenient shorthand because it points out that some of the things
actually MUST be dealt with. Google doesn't prohibit the use of their payment
system because they dislike having customers outside the current limited list
of countries, they do so because they aren't smart enough to figure out how to
handle every country!

------
JakaJancar
After the code has been generated, change the URL to e.g.:

<http://callinwith.us/589-106>

If the link is opened with the code already set, instead of showing "Your
conference room is good to go!" show "We are waiting for you!" or something
like that.

This way you can send the link instead of copy-pasting the instructions.

------
asmosoinio
The border anti-alias looks odd in Google Chrome (Windows Vista / Chrome
14.0.835.163), works fine in Firefox.

<http://i.imgur.com/91ahT.png>

~~~
dickeytk
You are correct. Oddly it looks fine on OSX.

Maybe I could just remove the tilt or something? Not sure how to fix it
otherwise.

~~~
knotty66
Font rendering too is pretty aliased in Chrome on Windows - but fine in Chrome
on OS X, Linux. It's strange that Google would introduce Google Web Fonts and
then not make it a priority to bring rendering on Windows Chrome up to a
reasonable standard.

------
mbertrand
Nice work on callinwith.us, have been looking for a sleek solution for
conference calls lately. Assuming you built it with Twilio, how are you
handling the random access codes?

~~~
dickeytk
Codes are just randomly generated then stored in a postresql db for later
reference. If there is a collision, it adds a digit.

------
tluyben2
It's nice indeed, however it doesn't work in EU which makes it worthless for
most things we do @ Observu :) Any idea if that will ever be solved?

~~~
dickeytk
I guess Twilio has UK numbers in beta right now. Maybe I could clone the site
and throw it up on another Heroku instance and use one of those.

------
oronadam
Very nice UX ! brilliant on the iPhone / iPad

We have developed <http://939.co.il> although not with such a slick interface
:-) we also offer access numbers in more than 25 countries.and Skype access.

It's built on top of foneAPI.com which is in private beta right now. If there
are any developers who would like to try it we would love to talk to you guys.

------
ntulip
And you open sourced it too! You are a great man.

------
rokhayakebe
This is as simple is it gets.

~~~
dickeytk
Trouble is offsetting the twilio bill.

Getting money is the hardest UX problem ever, so I just decided to skip it as
long as I can afford it haha

~~~
patio11
_Trouble is offsetting the twilio bill._

This is the least hard problem in startup-dom, because Twilio lets you solve
Serious Problems for Serious Businesses and they are _ecstatic_ to pay money
for them. (P.S. In case it isn't obvious, don't charge based on what you're
paying for Twilio. Underlying phone service: cheap. Application logic:
expensive.)

There are a _lot_ of one-week Twilio applications worth 5 or 6 figures to the
right people.

~~~
dickeytk
I guess I feel that since it's SO simple and obvious it isn't worth anything.
It was more of an itch I wanted to scratch, so I did.

~~~
ceejayoz
> I guess I feel that since it's SO simple and obvious it isn't worth
> anything.

There are lots of "simple and obvious" things that aren't. "Hey, this mold
kills bacteria." Sometimes, _realizing_ what's simple and obvious is the
valuable bit.

------
jmonegro
Alternatively, you can use keeptherecord.com

------
suking
We us twilio for call tracking - any one know how much a local phone number
cost if you buy in bulk outside of twilio? We're at 50 cents a number since
we're over 1k, but still pretty expensive...

------
gfrison
WTF?

